

Ecma forms TC52 for Dart Standardization - spankalee
http://blog.chromium.org/2013/12/ecma-forms-tc52-for-dart-standardization.html

======
anarchy8
Looking forward to the day when we're not afraid to abandon Javascript and
look towards a more competitive development ecosystem in browsers.

~~~
spartanatreyu
doubt that will happen anytime soon, javascript will just become more like
c/c++ in the next 5-10 years

~~~
troymc
When developing low-level or systems software, there are many programming
languages to choose from, but C and C++ continue to be often-chosen.

When developing software to run natively in all browsers, there's one choice:
JavaScript.

So the comparison isn't fair. C/C++ had to prove themselves among many
competitors. JavaScript "won" by default, not because it's somehow the best
choice.

I'm glad to see other options like Dart and PNaCl coming along. It's about
time.

------
purepraxis
Great to see Dart moving towards standardization. I've used it for a few
projects now and have been really impressed with how quickly it's matured and
how much fun it is to develop in.

------
alayne
This makes it sound like they want another VM alongside existing JS VMs
specifically for Dart. Isn't that making the same mistake again of not
specifying a general purpose VM?

~~~
azakai
There is really no such thing as a perfect general purpose VM that can run
everything. This is touched upon in the Dart FAQ

[https://www.dartlang.org/support/faq.html#q-why-didnt-
google...](https://www.dartlang.org/support/faq.html#q-why-didnt-google-build-
a-bytecode-vm-targetable-by-multiple-languages-including-dart)

and many others, for example me

[http://mozakai.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-elusive-universal-
we...](http://mozakai.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-elusive-universal-web-
bytecode.html)

------
agentultra
I like Dart after trying it. The tools are great and the libraries are
starting to come into their own. I much prefer doing WebGL development in Dart
than Javascript.

However the adoption of a new VM, I think, will be challenging. It will be
telling if Mozilla will develop one if this actually goes through
standardization. My instinct tells me they won't and that Dart will continue
on as another "transpilation," language.

------
chrismorgan
> … the home of standards such as JavaScript, Eiffel, and C# …

Eiffel, scarcely used; C#, used only for some Windows development.

(I know I am misrepresenting each of these languages slightly, C# in
particular as I'm ignoring Mono.)

~~~
rjbwork
Not just mono, but Xamarin and Unity are huge, if interrelated uses of C#.

